

Help: Website featured on HN - habitatforus

Several months ago I saw a website featured on HN for making simple lists. As I remember it, the site was oriented towards making hierarchical lists (like the book report outlines our teachers used to make us write). I thought the guys who made it were YC-funded, but I could be wrong. Any suggestions?
======
pg
Workflowy?

~~~
habitatforus
Yes! Thank you.

